# Oldest person you know of who has ridden Mt Tam



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

I should have stopped and said hello to a guy I saw riding on Tam this afternoon.

I think he may have been the oldest person that I've ever seen riding a road bike, let alone riding Mt Tam.

What the top age you know of?

FWIW, I don't know any one over the mid 60s who still rides there. But I don't know all that many folks


----------



## dmaciel (Oct 10, 2012)

I rode with a group from the retirement community Oakmont Santa Rosa, average age was 73...the guy that I was talking with was 89 and they ride Tam a few times a year. conditioning is what it's all about for me I'm 59 and have ridden it a few times, and clock 160 plus miles a week


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I've ridden the mountain a bunch of times with two guys in their early 60s. Both can drop me... Just read an article about a 102 year old Frenchman who recently bested his previous world hour record for his age category. Now that's inspiring...
Marchand to make new hour record attempt at 102 years of age


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

dmaciel said:


> I rode with a group from the retirement community Oakmont Santa Rosa, average age was 73...the guy that I was talking with was 89 and they ride Tam a few times a year. conditioning is what it's all about for me I'm 59 and have ridden it a few times, and clock 160 plus miles a week


That's a great story. I hope that I can do that at their age.

I'm in my mid-50s. I've been dropped by guys who are easily 10 years my senior.

In my case the limiting factor is cartilage. My fitness is OK. Two weeks ago I rode Tam every day for a week. Totaled about 350 miles and 21,000' climbing. But I've lost most of the cartilage in my knees and my spine is in poor shape.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah, I came across that link recently

He's an amazing guy and I respect what he's doing but I think that he chose his parents a bit more carefully than 99.99999% of the rest of us ;-)


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

slow.climber said:


> That's a great story. I hope that I can do that at their age.
> 
> I'm in my mid-50s. I've been dropped by guys who are easily 10 years my senior.


I'm in my mid-40s and routinely get dropped by the 64 year old in the commute group. He's a total machine and my hero.

Love getting on the mountain any chance I get, dirt or pavement. I live about 1/2 mile from the dump-out of Repack so it's a nice way to end a ride.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

dmaciel said:


> I rode with a group from the retirement community Oakmont Santa Rosa, average age was 73...


How did you hook up with these guys?

Sound like an interesting story.


----------



## dmaciel (Oct 10, 2012)

I ride out towards Tomales and Bodega Bay five to six days a week. They where coming in from a ride, and I caught up with them. Inspiring to say the least


----------



## illnacord (Feb 25, 2008)

70s. Rides a polished titanium road bike with bespoke shoes - yellow accents. I met the cyclist at the rest stop before the ranger station. He remarked, "is that a fixed gear?" Indeed it was, brakeless, too ... and it was great to chat a bit. He suggested that once you get to "your 50s, you may need gears."


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Fogdweller said:


> I've ridden the mountain a bunch of times with two guys in their early 60s. Both can drop me... Just read an article about a 102 year old Frenchman who recently bested his previous world hour record for his age category. Now that's inspiring...
> Marchand to make new hour record attempt at 102 years of age


If I can ride as fast in 45 years as I do now, I will annihilate his WR for the hour!!


----------

